# GTO Change of Front Bumper and Side Sills



## Nordy (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone know how much the Ozzie Monaro Front Bumper and Side Sills are here in the US? 

I am looking for a more aggressive look to the front.

Thanks:seeya:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

JHP is where most people are getting them from, or calling actual Australian dealerships. Here's a link: 

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-body-kits.php


----------

